# RN coder jobs



## graceirons (Feb 12, 2014)

Are there any jobs for an experienced RN with new coding certification and no coding experience


----------



## lisaasmith (Feb 14, 2014)

*Cpc.ccc*

Good afternoon. Our Reimbursement and Policy Department at Amerigroup/WellPoint is hiring RN coders for remote positions. We are looking for 5 RNs. Do you have any auditing experience? We do a 90 day training period with 2 weeks required in office training. Contact me if you would like more feedback (Lisa.Smith2@amerigroup.com) or 757-567-2348. Great place to work with good pay and benefits


----------

